# Introducing: Hollywood Scoring



## Cinesamples (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi all, 

www.hollywoodscoring.com

Hollywood Scoring provides remote access to the same legendary resources used everyday by industry leading scoring artists. A complete one stop solution. 

We offer musician contracting, stage booking, engineering, orchestration and copying services. Anything from small groups in small to medium sized stages, up to full orchestra and choir in any one of Hollywood's three big scoring stages (SONY/MGM, FOX or Warner Bros.). All you need to do is submit an mp3 and midi file of your music, and we can do the rest.

For more information, contact Noah Gladstone: [email protected]

Set your music apart. Replace your samples with the real thing.


----------



## dannthr (Mar 26, 2012)

Very cool, guys!

Best of luck on this venture.

Any potential word on group session rates?

Cheers


----------



## David Story (Mar 26, 2012)

Great idea, amazing talent, the best music making you'll ever hear. 
Hope the world takes advantage of this opportunity. Brilliant!


----------



## Cinesamples (Mar 26, 2012)

Love your signature David. +1


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Mar 26, 2012)

What are the rates?


----------



## bigdog (Mar 26, 2012)

I think we all need a LOT more information here......rates? and how does this work with local 47??


----------



## bryla (Mar 26, 2012)

I know a lot of composers (including myself) who would like to know the rates AND the possibility of seperating the services? Perhaps (that's 'maybe' for you) excluding orchestration?


----------



## Kralc (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow, that's awesome, and no surprise the music is too. That second piece was amazing!


----------



## Cinesamples (Mar 27, 2012)

Those are questions for Noah. Drop him a line. It all depends on your project. 
[email protected]

Noah is going to put together some standard packages and put them up there.

We are just the messengers.


----------



## rpaillot (Mar 27, 2012)

As a composer who recently jumped into live recording, recording with hollywood players would be awesome 8) 
It's really cool to be able to record in such great spaces with such great players.


----------



## Simplesly (Mar 27, 2012)

I think it will be great for projects outside LA that have pseudo hollywood-type budgets, but I don't think it's being advertised as a discount service. In other words, I think it will still be out of reach for most people who might be dreaming of having hollywood studio musicians play their stuff. But if they could contract individual sections or smaller chamber ensembles it might open doors for some composers or smaller budget films. Not to mention studio productions on other side of of the world who know little about arranging a scoring session in LA but still want to add that level of musicianship to their productions. At the very least it saves the airfare and the hassle. 

I also think that it potentially means more gigs for the musicians, which is great.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks expensive :(


----------



## Daryl (Mar 27, 2012)

Ryan @ Tue Mar 27 said:


> Looks expensive :(


Of course it will be expensive, but if it gives people the chance to share sessions, rather than have to pay for the whole thing, then that's good. If it's cheap, then you know that you're not getting top professionals. :wink: 

D


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 27, 2012)

Way to go, Mike and Mike.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 27, 2012)

Way to go, Mike and Mike.


----------



## Farkle (Mar 27, 2012)

Great GREAT idea, Mike and Mike. Congratulations, and I hope to put aside money to remote record there for projects!

- Another Mike.


----------



## Udo (Mar 27, 2012)

Daryl @ Tue Mar 27 said:


> Ryan @ Tue Mar 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks expensive :(
> ...


That's relative, of course. In some Eastern European countries top musicians and outstanding recording venues are still available at considerably lower rates.


----------



## rpaillot (Mar 27, 2012)

Udo @ Tue Mar 27 said:


> Daryl @ Tue Mar 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan @ Tue Mar 27 said:
> ...



Might be true for the strings. But if you want the whole thing, then hollywood players cant be beaten !!!


----------



## Daryl (Mar 27, 2012)

rpaillot @ Tue Mar 27 said:


> Udo @ Tue Mar 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl @ Tue Mar 27 said:
> ...


That's not really true, as evidenced by the number of top scores that are recorded in London. :wink: 

However, the thing that London and LA have in common is good quality quickly. The other thing to remember is that Eastern European Brass doesn't sound like LA or London Brass.

D


----------



## quantum7 (Mar 27, 2012)

Sounds great, but I would also like to know about the union (local 47). I've used union musician's in LA and they were freekin' fantastic, BUT I didn't like the union stuff, which included a million papers to sign, the fact I had to give up a percentage when my stuff is broadcasted on TV....which I didn't really agree with considering I already paid them a very fair price for the session in the first place. 

Anyway, if I don't have to give the union my first born this may be pretty cool.


----------



## Udo (Mar 27, 2012)

Daryl @ Wed Mar 28 said:


> ... The other thing to remember is that Eastern European Brass doesn't sound like LA or London Brass.


That could be a significant advantage and help the move away from all that "sameness" in film music "sound" (using a different bunch of recording engineers may help there too).


----------



## JJP (Mar 27, 2012)

quantum7 @ Tue Mar 27 said:


> BUT I didn't like the union stuff, which included a million papers to sign, the fact I had to give up a percentage when my stuff is broadcasted on TV....which I didn't really agree with considering I already paid them a very fair price for the session in the first place.



Give a percentage of what? There are new use fees when something is used in a medium other than what was specified in the original AFM contract and re-use fees in certain situations, but those usually aren't paid by the composer.

And just FYI folks, the AFM recording contracts are nationwide. The same basic contract is used in LA, New York, Nashville, wherever.


----------



## bryla (Mar 28, 2012)

JJP @ Tue Mar 27 said:


> And just FYI folks, the AFM recording contracts are nationwide. The same basic contract is used in LA, New York, Nashville, wherever.


And it's pretty similar to union contracts in Europe


----------



## rpaillot (Mar 28, 2012)

Daryl @ Tue Mar 27 said:


> rpaillot @ Tue Mar 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Udo @ Tue Mar 27 said:
> ...



True but not at "considerably lower rates" ...  London is very expensive.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 28, 2012)

First we need to see how the rates are, then we could start to compare. What I meant when I wrote expensive is that it does not look like it's for the average joe. But, I have guessed wrong several times And if we could shear a session, then it's even better.


----------



## Cinesamples (Mar 28, 2012)

Basic rates are available here http://www.promusic47.org/wage2/scales.htm


----------



## Udo (Mar 28, 2012)

CineSamples @ Thu Mar 29 said:


> Basic rates are available here http://www.promusic47.org/wage2/scales.htm


Available to members only.


----------



## Cinesamples (Mar 28, 2012)

No, down by "electronic media scales. "


----------



## Cinesamples (Mar 28, 2012)

There have been many requests for trailer sessions, game contracts and group session sharing.

There is an important meeting on Thursday where we hope to raise many of these questions.

If there are any composers in LA, please come to this meeting:

http://sclcomposersconference.eventbrit ... vent_title


----------



## c0mp0ser (May 7, 2012)

Here's another video I think you guy will dig: 
1) The Sequencer view: Showing the midi data inputted by the composer
2) The Score view: Showing the notated score after midi cleanup and orchestration
3) The Orchestra Recording: Showing footage from the session at the MGM Scoring Stage, Sony Pictures Studio

https://vimeo.com/41583064


----------



## c0mp0ser (May 7, 2012)

There have been many requests for composers who want to get their music recorded for their demo reels and promotional material.

Standby for that announcement... we have a group date coming up in a few weeks. Just ironing out the details, checking stage availability, and we'll get you the info.

Mike


----------

